# et tu brutas



## baz259

hi, i may get in to trouble with the moderator for this, i am writing a spoof/broma letter and need a latin looking proverb as follows.
*et tu brutas* have you forgotten to put the tableta de cloro in the pool.
if this message offends pleas take it from the forum.
barry


----------



## Yyrkoon

"et tu brutas"?? I haven't found anything similar in the net but three links quoteing "Caesar 3", can you explain what it means?


----------



## VenusEnvy

I'm a bit confused. Do you want this in Latin or Spanish? For a Spanish translation, please provide more information about this expression and what the letter is about.

The expression is "et tu brutas"? This is Latin, right? You're in the Spanish forum.  For help with other languages, please go to the "Other Languages" forum. They can help you there.

So, what does "have you forgotten to put the tableta de cloro in the pool" have to do with the expression? Please be more specific about what you're looking for.


----------



## Edwin

In latin it is *"Et tu, Brute?"* . In English: “Even you, Brutus?” or "you too Brutus".  Te apuesto que hispanohablantes usan "Et tu Brute". 

Pero acabo de encontrar un artículo en Wikipedia que dice:

Un buen ejemplo es la famosa pregunta de Julio César, «Et tu, Brute?» («¿Y tú, Brutus?», que se entiende comúnmente como «¿Tú también, Brutus?»),


----------



## Edwin

Los que no conocen el significado de "Et tu, Brute" pueden aprenderlo en este enlace: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Et_Tu_Brute--también allí explica la diferencia entre *Brute* y *Brutus*.


----------



## baz259

thank you all problem solved with the hilos.
barry


----------

